

Regex for matching words in the English dictionary - adamnemecek
https://gist.github.com/noprompt/6106573/raw/fcb683834bb2e171618ca91bf0b234014b5b957d/word-re.clj

======
JackWebbHeller
This was generated with frak -
[https://github.com/noprompt/frak](https://github.com/noprompt/frak)

 _" frak transforms collections of strings into regular expressions for
matching those strings. The primary goal of this library is to generate
regular expressions from a known set of inputs which avoid backtracking as
much as possible"_

~~~
quchen
I was about to ask "why", but the Readme on the Github page explains it.

Spoiler: 1. saving bytes in the Vim highlighting file, 2. because

